# Texas makes a stand



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

A big thumbs up for Texas... :smt023


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

js said:


> A big thumbs up for Texas... :smt023


I saw on FoxNews tonight that there are 33 states that have or are working on some type of states rights resolution. To bad the MSM ignores what is really going on in the USA.

W


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I was saying something about this earlier. I didn't know the states that had ratified yet. 33 eh? Getting there. I wrote letters to my state and fed reps asking about all this a while back asking what they thought about it and what my states plans were about it. I got no response back for a really long time. They actually answered another letter I wrote a few weeks later about 2A rights and what their stance was and what they planned to do about it all. About 5 weeks after the 2A letter I got exactly one letter a day till they all answered. I thought that was really odd. But they all said that Ky had a bill on the floor and they thought it was important for our state to put itself in a position to let the federal government know they were meaning business too. I don't like or trust our Governor at all but me might just stay quiet long enough for them to get something done besides raise our taxes anyway. I wouldn't mind the tax increases if it meant they were not going to take any of the hush money..i mean stimulus money to fall in like like good little socialists.

I haven't heard anything since. I need to go to the State Gov page. I've not looked in a while.

Congrats Texas! :smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Arizona is working on a States Rghts bill also. Hopefuly they will get it done soon.

tumbleweed


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

I miss living in Texas and Arizona! If Texas ever secedes from the Union, I would immigrate to Texas!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

What I really liked about it was the fact that the Governor got up and made the statement. It didn't just get passed and then buried so no one would know. Perry let everyone know what Texas thought about it. Not to offend any state, I just haven't seen any other Governor's make a statement. Doesn't mean that it hasn't happened in the 33 that have affirmed it. Just my .02.:smt023:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

In another forum I'm hearing a lot of Texans don't like or trust Perry too much(?) Seems to have something to do with the idea that he is a Bilderberger Member.
It's a bunch of that NWO stuff. I'm not well versed in the NWO or Bilderbergers.

I did like the press conference though. He kind of put it out there in a way that had to get BHO in a mood bad enough to kick his new Chappaquiddick water dog (Am I the only one that sees the irony of Teds choice of pets?). :anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Doesn't or didn't seem to bother anyone that Bill Clinton and Kathleen Sibelius are members also. As far as Perry goes, he is a politician and we all know what that means.:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Chappaquiddick water dog (Am I the only one that sees the irony of Teds choice of pets?). :anim_lol:


Very observant DJ. I must be slipping in my old age. :buttkick:

tumbleweed


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've voted for Perry every time, because he always seems better than the alternatives. But I don't have a lot of faith in either his intelligence or his loyalty to conservative issues. The timing, when he does something like this, always seems to be calculated to have some political effect on his re-election.

But, I guess as long as he is doing what I want, I can't kick. He certainly couldn't be any more of a political opportunist than Kay Bailey Hutchinson, who is talking about retiring from the Senate and running for Governor.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> .....his new Chappaquiddick water dog (Am I the only one that sees the irony of Teds choice of pets?). :anim_lol:


No you are not. Do you believe the girls actually named it too? BO looks rather narcisistic to me rather than the "Beau" of the snobbish aire they portray..............I'm just sayin'.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> No you are not. Do you believe the girls actually named it too? BO looks rather narcisistic to me rather than the "Beau" of the snobbish aire they portray..............I'm just sayin'.


WE want to name it Beau dad..like you!!!
"Bo it is girls" <insert Dr. O Evil laugh here>


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*update:

The Governor of Texas stated today that Texas could leave the Union if they chose too, but didn't see happening right now... Good for him!



> *Perry fires up anti-tax crowd*
> 
> 04/15/2009
> 
> ...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While I'm 100% behind states rights under the 10th amendment, seems to me that bandying about "secession" is a bit strong. That should be a last ditch resort. Walking away is easy, fixing the problem is what needs to be done.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a link where I have been watching the 10th amendment situation. There are links where you can read any of the state's resolutions and their current status. 
I'm in Colorado and had been disappointed that we were not on the list. It took me a bit of digging to find out that Colorado was one of the very first few states to do this back in 1994 when the feds tried to screw NY with radioactive waste.

Kind of funny how you hear next to nothing about any of this in the national media...

http://www.tenthamendmentcenter.com/2009/02/23/state-sovereignty-resolutions/


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

MLB said:


> While I'm 100% behind states rights under the 10th amendment, seems to me that bandying about "secession" is a bit strong. That should be a last ditch resort. Walking away is easy, fixing the problem is what needs to be done.


Yep! That's my thought also, but I do think it is good that the states are starting to flex their muscles a bit. Things are so lopsided to the Feds right now and the federal government is so totally out of control. I really hope that something is done by the people of this country come 2010. I think if a majority of the idiots that are running things now were canned it would do wonders. Those buttheads might start doing what was actually right for the country instead of their party or pockets.
My two cents :watching:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

MLB said:


> While I'm 100% behind states rights under the 10th amendment, seems to me that bandying about "secession" is a bit strong. That should be a last ditch resort. Walking away is easy, fixing the problem is what needs to be done.


Well, of course secession is a radical idea, considering that a civil war has been fought to preserve the union. But 'the union' is not the 'ultimate good,' that needs protecting, here. Individual freedom has been the promise of the United States, from the beginning, and a revolution was fought to obtain those freedoms, and another war, shortly thereafter, to preserve it.

'Bandying about' the threat of secession, though it is a radical idea, is a sure way to make people listen, and with today's sound-bite mentality towards news, it takes something rather shocking to get average citizens to listen. Also, we are all becoming a little desensitized to radical ideas, because of the sheer number of them spewing forth from our Democrat Congress and President, so it helps to present ideas in a more 'black and white' form, to help people start to understand the differences.

Certainly, nobody wants to split up the United States, but if that turns out to be the only way to gain freedom from an oppressive government that ignores its Constitution, it certainly has to be taken into consideration.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Be aware guys that before this "stunt" by him (he is running for a 3rd term next year, and Kay Baily Hutchison will be running against him in the primary), he has been a bit of a joke as governor. 

Most conservatives have vowed not to vote for him again. He made promises the last time about the border and other issues, and then that disappeared after he won.

I heard Michael Savage gush over the guy when he intervewed him on the radio. Most of the country is not aware of his history. When I head people outside of the state say he is a true conservative and should run for president - I laugh my butt off.


----------

